# Are you in Aruba March 6th?



## chrisnwillie (Jan 29, 2006)

Come join us for a great BB party aboard the Jolly Pirate for a sunset sail and dinner immediately following at MoomBa's. Your option of doing both, or just cruise, or just dinner, but we'd love to have everyone for the full event. A good time guaranteed! 

Sign up and reserve on the following website. Lot's of familiar names are already signed up! 


https://www.jollypirates.com/partyorder.php


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm replying to move this topic up!  We'll see you there on March 6th.  Linda & Marshall Hall


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 3, 2006)

That is wonderful Linda! I can't wait to meet you both! 

Chris


----------



## donnaval (Feb 3, 2006)

We'll be in Aruba then--our first time!  SOunds like a blast.  I will ask the other couple coming with us to see if they would like to go.  Thanks for offering this.

Donna


----------



## powrbkr (Feb 3, 2006)

We'll be in Aruba that week also...just need to check if our entire party would like to attend.

--------------------
Tom


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 3, 2006)

powrbkr and donnaval, that would be great. There are already about 25 of us signed up from here and the www.aruba-bb.com forum. We did this last year and had a wonderul time and if you would also like to stay afterwards for dinner, the owner of the Jolly Pirate ship, Carla, will be our host there as well and there are lots of fun prizes! 

Please check the special website she has set up for us for the dinner menu if you are interested. 

Hope to see you there!

Chris


----------



## donnaval (Feb 4, 2006)

Chris--it's a go for us, too, so add four more to your total!  Joe and Donna, and Dom and Lynn.

This is our first time--I assume that the rope swing means it would be a good idea to wear a swimsuit????

Also, we'll be at the Costa Linda, and we have a car, but would it be a good idea (hic) to take a taxi instead?


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 4, 2006)

donnaval said:
			
		

> Chris--it's a go for us, too, so add four more to your total!  Joe and Donna, and Dom and Lynn.
> 
> This is our first time--I assume that the rope swing means it would be a good idea to wear a swimsuit????
> 
> Also, we'll be at the Costa Linda, and we have a car, but would it be a good idea (hic) to take a taxi instead?



Donna, did you sign up on the website? If not, you need to do that and your option of just the cruise, just dinner, or both. The menu is up on the website as well.

If you are daring enough to do the rope swing, I'd wear a bathing suit and bring your towel..and then a change of clothes! I'm not that brave!

Also, drinks flow very freely on the JP....so a taxi might be a good thing!


----------



## donnaval (Feb 4, 2006)

Chris--thanks for the info!  Sounds like no swimsuit, and no car, for me lol.  We did sign up on the website and the other couple will do so too.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 5, 2006)

Excellent Donna. I look forword to meeting all of you! I'll be the one asking everyone, are you Donna?


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 5, 2006)

We're at Costa Linda as well and will be driving (DH not much of a drinker - maybe one Strawberry Daq or glass of wine) so if it works out we'll give you a ride back.  He'll need to take me anyway because I'll be going to the Alhambra next door to gamble.  He plays poker at the Rad so he'll drop me and swing back to the Rad.  We're in 4033 from Feb. 24 thru March 17.  (my fingers tried to type May lol - that WOULD be great).  See you at pool aerobics!


----------



## donnaval (Feb 6, 2006)

Chris--maybe I'll take along my "The Donnas" T shirt and wear it that night, it's a good party shirt.

lvhmbh--that you so much for the offer, that is so sweet!  There will be four of us, though--are the cars in Aruba as small as I hear, and if so, would we all fit lol.  Even if we can't ride together I'm sure we can meet up at the resort.  I've never been to Aruba, or the Costa Linda obviously, so don't know what in the world to expect.  Pool aerobics, huh?  That sounds good.


----------



## dms1709 (Feb 13, 2006)

We will be in Aruba on the 6th.  We have never done the BBQ or cruise.  Can you give me details.

Donna


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Donna! There are about 30 of us that will be there the same time this year, so Carla, who owns the Jolly Pirate, has given us a special rate for her sunset cruise aboard, and dinner following at MoomBa's which is where you get on and off the Jolly Pirate. She will also be our "host" for the cruise and dinner...and during the dinner, she has prizes she gives away...some of them are tee shirts with the JP logo, jeep tours, banana bus excursion, etc. A very fun evening. Here is the info on her webpage about it....if you decide to go, you need to register on her special webpage which is:

https://www.jollypirates.com/partyorder.php

Here is the info: you can choose to do both, or just the cruise or just the dinner with us! 

*Party date: Monday, March 6, 2006


Time: Meet & Board at 4:30 pm


Cruise only price (5 - 7 pm): US$20 per person


Buffet dinner at Moomba Beach Restaurant (7 pm): $25 per person

Dinner choices should be made the evening of the party 

3-course Menu (When we get there)
Choose one from each: 

Appetizers 
Ceasar Salad 
Shrimp Cocktail 
Calamari 

Entrees 
Catch of the Day 
Mix Grill 
Chicken Fajita 

Dessert 
Apple Pie 
Tiramisu 
Cheese Cake  *

Hope to see you there!

Chris


----------



## dms1709 (Feb 13, 2006)

We signed up.  Sounds like fun.  See you on the 6th.

Donna


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 13, 2006)

Great! Looking forward to meeting you! I forgot to mention also, to everyone that is going...if you are a vergetarian, then you may additionally order one of their vegetarian dishes. 

Chris


----------



## JillC (Feb 14, 2006)

*Jolly Pirate*

Sounds like all of you are going to have a blast.  Would love to come but won't be leaving til March 24th.  Anyone else going to be in Aruba last week in March?  Maybe we can start something up.


----------



## dms1709 (Feb 14, 2006)

Looks like there will be a few "Donna's" on the cruise.

Donna


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 14, 2006)

I think you're right! I'll be the one running around asking, "are you Donna?"


----------



## sheilas (Feb 14, 2006)

We will be in Aruba for our first time that week and have signed up for the sunset sail and dinner afterwards for ourselves and another couple.  Sounds like fun !!!   Sheila S.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 15, 2006)

That sounds wonderful! Can't wait to meet everyone from TUG! 

Chris


----------



## donnaval (Feb 16, 2006)

This is going to be so great!  This will be our niece & nephew's very first timeshare stay, and it will be so nice to let them see first-hand how friendly timesharers really are.  Can't wait.

My niece's name is Lynn, so she's not a Donna, but my nephew is Dom, so he's close!

Donna V.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm leaving for Aruba Friday morning. I will see all of you March 6th on the JP and for dinner at MoomBa's afterwards. Looking forward to meeting all of you and having a great time! See you there!


----------



## sheilas (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks Christy !!!  What a great time we had on the Jolly Pirate Sunset Sail and the dinner afterwards..  This was our first trip to Aruba and it won't be our last..  That was so nice of you to organize the sunset sail and dinner!!!  Sheila S.


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 18, 2006)

*Thank You Chris!!!*

You and Carla did a great job!!!  We had a blast!  What a great group - can we do it again next year????   Pretty please!      Linda


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh yes!  I forgot to mention that when our pictures were in the paper for the Jolly Pirates that all the guys in the Holdem game at the Rad teased my DH and asked him for his autograph!  lol!!!


----------



## chrisnwillie (Mar 20, 2006)

After three weeks, I'm finally back and so happy to have met all of you! Thank you for attending and making it such a memorable occasion. Hopefully, we'll do it again next year. 

I hope everyone enjoyed the article in Aruba Today also. I hope TUG was represented well. 

Chris


----------

